# growing cactii



## imported_Raf (Jul 2, 2008)

I am interested in growing some cactii 

So far I have seeds for a mixed variety

Has anyone else grown them and where would you get good seeds?  The only ones at walmart were the mixed ones.

Also whats the best way to get them to actually germinate?


----------



## warriorofmeat (Jul 2, 2008)

check out sacred succulents on google


----------



## Rory_22 (Jul 2, 2008)

My dad likes to plant cactii too. He never planted seeds and waited for them to sprout. Instead he would buy small cactus that was planted in a pot and replant it himself in the ground. Then they would grow into cool looking cactii and bloom pretty flowers at certain times of the year. My suggestion is to buy cactii as a baby and replant it where you want to.


----------



## Franti (Aug 19, 2008)

How do you plant a cactus without getting poked with the thorns? Heavy duty gardening gloves?


----------

